# Munky's eight string pics



## Gamba (Oct 10, 2006)

alright dudes, I just saw the munky's 8string post and I think that I have some pics of it here


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 10, 2006)

these pics have been around for a while, i think they're from Ibanez.it


----------



## Gamba (Oct 10, 2006)

I have some more but as I'm a nube I don't how to post it.



Metal Ken said:


> these pics have been around for a while, i think they're from Ibanez.it


Wow
didn't know that
sorry for the doublepost than


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Oct 11, 2006)

that's correct, they're from ibanez87.it


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 13, 2006)

Im sorry but why do such crappy players get all the cool guitars


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 13, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Im sorry but why do such crappy players get all the cool guitars


cuz they generate enough revenue to warrant it


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 14, 2006)

Munky Rules!!!!!!!!!!!Good Bye Head!


----------



## Tombinator (Oct 14, 2006)

...


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 14, 2006)

^ um.... wha...


----------



## Mykie (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Nick1 (Oct 14, 2006)

djpharoah said:


> cuz they generate enough revenue to warrant it




I know and that sucks


----------



## Donnie (Oct 14, 2006)

Whether you like him or not, artists like this getting these 8s are what's paving the way for them to be put into production.

I say good for Munky. I'm looking forward to hearing what he does with it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 14, 2006)

Tombinator said:


> I won't post shit like this anymore.




Keep up the good work, soldier.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, that thing looks gorgeous!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 15, 2006)

i love when i get people to think i'm nuts(see last page)


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 15, 2006)

Not a gigantic fan of Korn, but thanks to them there are 7's everywhere. Thanks for that.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 16, 2006)

Contrary to a lot of people on this board I really respect Korn for what they do. Yes, they don't shred all over the guitar but they make a very different and unique kind of music that the 7 string forms an integral part of. There's been many bands who try to imitate Korn, but IMO none have ever truely got the "Korn sound". Like it or not the 7 string world owes them a big debt for popularising the 7 string and giving us so many models to choose from. If Korn hadn't have taken off we'd probably still only have the Universe.

I'm with Donnie, if him having an 8 gets one into production then good on him. I'm also looking forward to seeing how he uses it. He won't be blazing over the fretboard like Rusty Cooley etc but I'm willing to lay money down that he makes effective use of the extended range and chord possibilities.


----------



## Korbain (Oct 16, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Whether you like him or not, artists like this getting these 8s are what's paving the way for them to be put into production.
> 
> I say good for Munky. I'm looking forward to hearing what he does with it.



word  he's the one guy that may just make it possible for us to see more RG8's etc, and other 8 string guitars on the market! I am really excited to hear what he does with it, and what i read they started writing songs for the new album last week or something, and he's got the 8 string in his possession, so that can only be good news


----------



## hitman (Oct 16, 2006)

this guitar was built for steve vai (not munky) by ibanez custom shop.but it's a promo model,actually in munky hands.ibanez is going to build an 8 string with dimarzio pups,lo-pro edge and it'll be white an will be played by steve vai


----------



## b3n (Oct 16, 2006)

hitman said:


> ibanez is going to build an 8 string with dimarzio pups,lo-pro edge and it'll be white an will be played by steve vai



How did you come across this little titbit? It doesn't sound like since he barely uses 7s anymore...


----------



## Korbain (Oct 16, 2006)

hitman said:


> this guitar was built for steve vai (not munky) by ibanez custom shop.but it's a promo model,actually in munky hands.ibanez is going to build an 8 string with dimarzio pups,lo-pro edge and it'll be white an will be played by steve vai



it wasn't built for anyone in particular i don't think. It was built as a prototype sorta thing? I never heard anything about ibanez making a white one with dimarzio's for steve vai?! if steve vai doesn't play 7's i don't see why he'd wanna play an 8?! but i guess he's good promo for it lol. But munky is kinda the person you'd want to go with if you want to promote it more than steve Vai, But then again they're both different musicians that will both show how much you can do with this guitar


----------



## hitman (Oct 16, 2006)

i reported what ibanez sad at disma music expo 2006 in Rimini.i think steve vai is the greatest guitarist in the world,munky is only a rithm guitarist.i suppose he'll use only the lower 3 string  ,steve vai can show all the notes that an 8's can play,bu i'm not sure thet he'll use it in more of 2-3 songs.this guitar is amazing,but we can't play it before ibanez make it for a standard series


----------



## Korbain (Oct 17, 2006)

Steve vai is one of the best guitarists in the world, and munky is only a rythm player, but a good rythm player. So in that you have 2 different style guitarists that can showcase the possibilities of an 8 string. They'd be the people to do it aswell, vai was one of the first big names to use a 7 and munky (and head) turned into something bigger. So ibanez are probably like well lets get em doing that shit again with the 8's!


----------



## Gamba (Oct 18, 2006)

Korbain said:


> Steve vai is one of the best guitarists in the world, and munky is only a rythm player, but a good rythm player. So in that you have 2 different style guitarists that can showcase the possibilities of an 8 string. They'd be the people to do it aswell, vai was one of the first big names to use a 7 and munky (and head) turned into something bigger. So ibanez are probably like well lets get em doing that shit again with the 8's!



+1


----------



## Kotex (Oct 19, 2006)

I just found this, but didn't want to start a new thread. It's a pic of korn in the studio working on their new album. It's Munky's 8 and Fieldy has a 15 string bass.

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/7633/studio10ho8.jpg


----------



## Nik (Oct 19, 2006)

^ that's crazy! How the hell is that 15-string bass tuned? I'm assuming each string is tripled... in octaves or what?



hitman said:


> this guitar was built for steve vai (not munky) by ibanez custom shop.but it's a promo model,actually in munky hands.ibanez is going to build an 8 string with dimarzio pups,lo-pro edge and it'll be white an will be played by steve vai



Really? I heard a rumour that Steve Vai didn't like how the 8 felt


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 19, 2006)

Nik said:


> ^ that's crazy! How the hell is that 15-string bass tuned? I'm assuming each string is tripled... in octaves or what?
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I heard a rumour that Steve Vai didn't like how the 8 felt



yeah...it looks to be 5x3...
like you said...octaves i suppose

IIRC the fact that vai didnt want the 8 is why korn got it


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 19, 2006)

hitman said:


> i reported what ibanez sad at disma music expo 2006 in Rimini.i think steve vai is the greatest guitarist in the world,munky is only a rithm guitarist.i suppose he'll use only the lower 3 string



I never understood where people got this idea from....munky quite frequently uses all the strings on the board. Scales? No. But he does use chords that incorporate more then the lower strings.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess that 15 string bass will be tuned similarly to a 4 course 12 string bass, but obviously with the extra low course. That headstock is monstrous!


----------



## Korbain (Oct 20, 2006)

i honestly think the pic of that 15 fret bass guitar and t he 8 string munky has deserves a new thread! LOL that bass is fucking off the hook!! look at the head of it! its like a whole guitar itself!


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 20, 2006)

my god... i thought 15 string was a typo.... but that literally had me saying "what the fuck" out loud.... 

ive never knowingly heard a bass with doubled up strings, i assume its somewhat like a 12 string, but what type of music are they tipically played in?

Edit: that 8 looks diferent from the red one, kinda looks like it has a TOM bridge instead of a trem


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2006)

15 string isnt that big a deal.. theres' plenty of basses that are 12 string... its a 4 string bass w/ two small strings to each big string. kinda like a 12 string guitar, but only two strings per string instead of one... 

So its that same kind of idea, except on a 5 string bass, instead of a 4 string bass. IIRC, Garry Goodman has a vid on youtube of him with a 12 string of the same design.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 20, 2006)

What's the standard tuning for 3 string per course basses? Fundamental, +1 octave and +2 octaves?


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 20, 2006)

^yeah...thats the typical tuning


----------



## Kotex (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.kornunleashed.tk/
According to that site, Munky officially has a 8 string sig, the K8.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 27, 2006)

That guitar is good, i like the paint, Ibanez on namm presented a guitar with a similar paint, blue with black, really nice.


----------



## Nik (Oct 28, 2006)

Kotex said:


> http://www.kornunleashed.tk/
> According to that site, Munky officially has a 8 string sig, the K8.



The dude that wrote that news article doesn't know what he's talking about  

Some of the comments are pretty funny, too...



> Active pickups are better then the EMGs


----------



## Kotex (Oct 28, 2006)

Well yeah, ignore the comments(as always). But their site usually seems to be up to date and pretty accurate. So take it as you will.


----------



## leatherface2 (Nov 20, 2006)

cool guitar .im really a 6 stringer my self,all this guitar needs is a awesome player.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 23, 2006)

So does it have a higher string or a lower one?


----------



## Nik (Nov 23, 2006)

All_¥our_Bass;315904 said:


> So does it have a higher string or a lower one?



Low F#

 

Even though Conklin have been making 8s with high-A strings for ages, it's looking like the low F# will become the 'established' tuning for an 8-string, especially if Ibanez end up mass-producing it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 23, 2006)

Nik said:


> Low F#
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Conklin have been making 8s with high-A strings for ages, it's looking like the low F# will become the 'established' tuning for an 8-string, especially if Ibanez end up mass-producing it.



I'm glad that things are looking that way, I'd rather have some thunder than some...er....twinkle.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 26, 2006)

Sweet!! I was hoping for F#!!
I hope this makes it to a production model.


----------



## Scott (Nov 26, 2006)

My 8 will have a low F#. I don't even care for the first 5 frets of the F#. I just care about the octave range in a single position, and the clips of Cooley playing with a high A annoys me.


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Nov 26, 2006)

Scott said:


> My 8 will have a low F#. I don't even care for the first 5 frets of the F#. I just care about the octave range in a single position, and the clips of Cooley playing with a high A annoys me.


And just imagine the 8 string sweeps!  

I think the twenty fourth fret of the high e on a guitar is pushing it, 
i can't imagine playing much higher.

Though i guess you would still get the one position octaves you require regardless of whether or not you go high or low,
another string is another string, after all.


----------



## Nik (Nov 26, 2006)

Scott said:


> I just care about the octave range in a single position, and the clips of Cooley playing with a high A annoys me.



Any clip with Cooley pointlessly wanking over a vamp is annoying


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 2, 2006)

that shitbomb munky doesnt even deserve a squire bullet 6er.


----------



## Korbain (Dec 2, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> that shitbomb munky doesnt even deserve a squire bullet 6er.



lol what an immature thing to say


----------



## Nik (Dec 2, 2006)

Korbain said:


> lol what an immature thing to say



I was gonna respond to Nick1's post, but I was totally distracted by his avatar


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Korbain said:


> lol what an immature thing to say


----------



## Korbain (Dec 2, 2006)

Nik said:


> I was gonna respond to Nick1's post, but I was totally distracted by his avatar



lol it is quiet the good avatar


----------



## Donnie (Dec 2, 2006)

Korbain said:


> lol what an immature thing to say


Which is why his post is about 2 seconds from being deleted... (but I will leave it for obvious reasons)

Nick1,
If Munky is such a "shitbomb" why does he have a sig guitar and you do not?


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Which is why his post is about 2 seconds from being deleted... (but I will leave it for obvious reasons)
> 
> Nick1,
> If Munky is such a "shitbomb" why does he have a sig guitar and you do not?



I DO have a Sig guitar.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok... is it in production yet?


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have my model! And thats all that really matters.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 2, 2006)

But you said you have a signature model and that's all that really matters.
And I want to see it since you have made more of a contribution to music than Munky has.


----------



## Drew (Dec 2, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> I have my model! And thats all that really matters.



What, one of the Carvins you're trying to trade?


----------



## gaunten (Jun 20, 2008)

hitman said:


> i think steve vai is the greatest guitarist in the world,munky is only a rithm guitarist.



"only a rhythm guitarist"? let me tell you, I've seen leadplayers that are 10 times above my league in soloing, but then I show them a riff which I find kinda simple, and theyre like  "how do you play that?"
sure, munky's riffs aren't that hard, but to generalize rhythm players like that
sure, I would love to be a better lead player, but rather a good rhythm guitarist like I am now than a lead player who can't play fast/advanced rhythm stuff.


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 20, 2008)

Gamba said:


> alright dudes, I just saw the munky's 8string post and I think that I have some pics of it here
> 
> View attachment 3300
> 
> ...



That's gorgeous! First time I've seen an 8 String I want.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 20, 2008)

Munky sucks? 

The record sales,money, girls,parties,custom shop guitars, yeah that must really suck!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 20, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> Munky sucks?
> 
> The record sales,money, girls,parties,custom shop guitars, yeah that must really suck!!!



He still don't have any talent as a guitarist. And if he just want to get money, girls and parties, I suggest selling drugs/play football or something that generates more money without pestering the ERG community


----------



## Shannon (Jun 20, 2008)

Please stay on the topic of THE GUITAR. Thanks.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 21, 2008)

gaunten said:


> "only a rhythm guitarist"? let me tell you, I've seen leadplayers that are 10 times above my league in soloing, but then I show them a riff which I find kinda simple, and theyre like  "how do you play that?"
> sure, munky's riffs aren't that hard, but to generalize rhythm players like that
> sure, I would love to be a better lead player, but rather a good rhythm guitarist like I am now than a lead player who can't play fast/advanced rhythm stuff.










We must kill all the necromancers!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 21, 2008)

^ oblivion ftw 



wouldnt a Daedric guitar slay?


:Lol:


----------



## Wolfv11 (Jun 21, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ oblivion ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That there is a seriously deadly and dangerous idea you have just said......


----------



## Bobo (Jun 21, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> wouldnt a Daedric guitar slay?



Great idea lol. Now what guitar company would make it? Maybe that's a KxK type thing?


----------



## neroceasar (Jun 21, 2008)

If I ever had the money to get a 8 string with a tremolo it would be one with a KAHLER.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jun 21, 2008)

I think with oblivion we're straying off the point a little...

I have a few things to add to this thread:
The 8 in question is SWEET, no bones about it! (although it's strictly not a munky sig.) Whilst munky is at the forefront of the celebrity 7 and 8 string legion, what about stephen carpenter? I have to admit I'm actually a bigger fan of Korn than the Deftones, but I think he was one of the first (if not the first) big celeb. 8 string users, and max kudos to ESP for their LTD
FM-408 and ESP SC sigs, both 7 and 8 string. As for describing munky as a"shitbomb" and saying he's just a rhythm guitarrist,  to you, buddy. There's loads of "rhythm" guitarrists that are probably a million times better than most other shredders out there! James Hetfield, Mick Thomson, Jim Root, Munky, Stephen Carpenter, Corey Beaulieau and MKH of trivium (better rhythm players than shredders in my opinion), and Roope Latvala, to name but a few, so, Nick1, if indeed 'twas you who started slagging off rhythm players, you are  full of it!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 21, 2008)

gaunten said:


> "only a rhythm guitarist"? let me tell you, I've seen leadplayers that are 10 times above my league in soloing, but then I show them a riff which I find kinda simple, and theyre like  "how do you play that?"
> sure, munky's riffs aren't that hard, but to generalize rhythm players like that
> sure, I would love to be a better lead player, but rather a good rhythm guitarist like I am now than a lead player who can't play fast/advanced rhythm stuff.



Why did you bother bumping a two year old thread to respond to someone who barely posts here, and most likely will not even see your angry rhythm guitar tirade?


----------



## gaunten (Jun 21, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Why did you bother bumping a two year old thread to respond to someone who barely posts here, and most likely will not even see your angry rhythm guitar tirade?



wow shit hehe, seriously, forgot to check the date on that, I was just searching for pics on munky's guitar for some reason, and had no idea this thread was that old...



sPliNtEr_777 said:


> There's loads of "rhythm" guitarrists that are probably a million times better than most other shredders out there! James Hetfield, Mick Thomson, Jim Root, Munky, Stephen Carpenter, Corey Beaulieau and MKH of trivium (better rhythm players than shredders in my opinion), and Roope Latvala, to name but a few, so, Nick1, if indeed 'twas you who started slagging off rhythm players, you are  full of it!


Klas ideberg and mårten hagström would probably own most of those


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 21, 2008)

Damn thats a sweet guitar I havent seen it does anybody know where to get?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 21, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ oblivion ftw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be beyond metal.


----------



## meshu77ah (Jun 23, 2008)

Mykie said:


>



I like it. Very funny.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jun 23, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ oblivion ftw
> 
> 
> 
> wouldnt a Daedric guitar slay?




Shamray made an Oblivion/Morrowind themed guitar for a guy. It got stolen.


View topic - CS-0444 "THE EBONY ARROW" for Matt Gillis (Canada) :: THE GUITAR CUSTOM SHOP :: The World's finest hand-built Custom Guitars and Basses


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2008)

That is beyond awesome. A shame.


----------

